# Jennifer Lopez gets a drawing from a fan as a birthday gift while heading to the set of 'Shades Of Blue' in New York City - July 23,2015 (32x) Update



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2015)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2015)

*Jennifer Lopez gets a drawing from a fan as a birthday gift while heading to the set of 'Shades Of Blue' in New York City - July 23,2015 (15x)*

17x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## lilly (24 Juli 2015)

mit den haaren sieht sie gleich viiieeel älter aus.


----------

